# Rem 700 .270 Win



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a new/never fired post recall Remington 700 in a .270 Win for sale. The gun is a BDL but has an SPS stock on it now. It also has Burris rings and bases on it. $500 firm. The gun is located in West Jordan, Utah (pick up only). I also have a USED Nikon Monarch 3 4-16X50 scope that I would be willing to include for an additional $300. The scope is 1 year old and the glass is in perfect condition. The body of the scope has a couple of scratches that have been touched up. Text me @ 435-669-2one3seven and I can send you some pictures. Thanks for looking!


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

$475


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Sold!


----------

